# Good skiff?



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Good Luck....


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Jet ski or 10' John boat... ;D


----------



## Live4Reds (Jun 27, 2011)

> What is a skiff used under 4k no motor and will run 40 with a 50 hp. Thanks


You're all over the place, man!


----------



## Kane_Thorp (Jun 14, 2012)

And has a decent ride. Asking for moms boyfriend.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

> And has a decent ride. Asking for moms boyfriend.


Mom needs to find a boyfriend with slightly deeper pockets! No no no, my bad! that was a bad joke! Anyway, maybe a gheenoe super but you won't get the trailer with it. Heck, I'm not sure I'd wanna run 40 in anything you'd find on the used market for under 4k. If he knocks 20mhp off his desired speed he'll find plenty in his price range. Does he mind the hull needed a bit of repair or does he want it ready for motor and the water? If anyone finds something that fits that criteria then I want you to find me a muscle car that does a 0-60 in 4 seconds in that same price range! :-?


----------



## dingdangdoo (Apr 30, 2012)

this kid is un-realistic with his boat desires. He doesn't understand that a 50HP outboard will be difficult or near impossible to get you 40 MPH! Keep looking for that boat bud, you just might get lucky!


----------



## Kane_Thorp (Jun 14, 2012)

So is it impossible to find a Mitzi 15 or 16 hull for 4k. Don't think so. I know of a 17 bought with a 60 in great shape for 2k. Their are deals everywhere if you look . And yes would not mind needing a paint job. But no replacing stringers or anything. And btw my skiff does 43 with the 50 it has and I bought it for 1000$.


----------



## richwalker71 (Feb 11, 2010)

Then why did you need to ask? :-/


----------



## Kane_Thorp (Jun 14, 2012)

Because I'm wondering what brands are out their that I may not know about that could be good boats. It never hurts to ask


----------



## dingdangdoo (Apr 30, 2012)

> So is it impossible to find a Mitzi 15 or 16 hull for 4k. Don't think so. I know of a 17 bought with a 60 in great shape for 2k. Their are deals everywhere if you look . And yes would not mind needing a paint job. But no replacing stringers or anything. And btw my skiff does 43 with the 50 it has and I bought it for 1000$.


sorry kid not gonna believe this either, just like your sterling going 60 in 3 foot chop!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

If you read this persons posts - he is not 13.


----------



## Kane_Thorp (Jun 14, 2012)

Yes he actually did buy a 17 Mitzi for 2k. I know the guy. He also has a big cc century. And yes I am 13. Why would I not be 13? I'm not trying to start an arguement. I just ask lots of questions.And if you were talking about my skiff not going 43... I can snap a quick pic of the gps to prove that.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

> Yes he actually did buy a 17 Mitzi for 2k. I know the guy. He also has a big cc century. And yes I am 13. Why would I not be 13?  I'm not trying to start an arguement. I just ask lots of questions.And if you were talking about my skiff not going 43... I can snap a quick pic of the gps to prove that.


--thats right coosaw you tell 'em.......... [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## TC (Feb 15, 2011)

I love reading coosaw's posts.


----------



## dingdangdoo (Apr 30, 2012)

kid i got a 70Yamaha 2 stroke on a little Dolphin and can maybe get 35 top speed so, how in the world are you getting 45+ with a 50yamaha?? Well you keep looking maybe you'll score and find a Mavericks for 2K.


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

I have a hells bay Neptune with a 25 hp johnson on it. It goes roughly 82-85 mph depending on the conditions. I would be willing to let it go for $1,200 if your interested...


----------



## nightfly (Jul 7, 2011)

My cs jv 17 will do 40mph with just me in it and it has a 50 yami. Bought it new and paid a lot more 4k


----------



## Kane_Thorp (Jun 14, 2012)

Can someone pm a phone number I can text a picture of my gps that says max speed 43.0mph to. I'm ready to shut up these haters. ;D And I can't post a pic from my iPhone.


----------



## Kane_Thorp (Jun 14, 2012)

> kid i got a 70Yamaha 2 stroke on a little Dolphin and can maybe get 35 top speed so, how in the world are you getting 45+ with a 50yamaha?? Well you keep looking maybe you'll score and find a Mavericks for 2K.


I see your point, but when did I once say I got 45+? I said I get 43 and I can prove that easily. I guess your dolphins just a heavy boat. It's rated for upto a 90. My boat is rated for a 50. :-?


----------



## dingdangdoo (Apr 30, 2012)

ok, 42 MPH sorry i was a little off but i think you need to recalibrate your GPS also. I'm gonna go out on a limb here and say that there are many owners of 50HP outboards here and many of those guy ain't seeing 42MPH on thier 50.


----------



## CapnK (Jul 6, 2011)

More data points:

15' HPS CC w/a 48 _(50)_ Johnny, propped 12.25x15 - runs near 35mph at 5300 rpm, that's WOT & calm water/no current, with a pretty light hull _(sub 400#'s, IIRC)_.


----------



## mhinkle90 (Feb 24, 2011)

> I love reading coosaw's posts.


x2


----------



## Kane_Thorp (Jun 14, 2012)

Y'all don't have to believe me. All I know is my boat DOES go 43 mph. It's a cc and it's flat bottom. So it's basically a 16 ft sheet of wood. And it's a little smaller than 16 if that has anything of importance. It's 15"8


----------



## Kane_Thorp (Jun 14, 2012)

Ps. I downloaded the photo bucket app on my phone but still can post or download one. Any help?


----------



## CapnK (Jul 6, 2011)

Maybe this vid will help you w/pic uploading? And coosa - what kind of skiff is your boat?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gzXF_knwSHg


----------



## mhinkle90 (Feb 24, 2011)

he has a carolina skiff


----------



## acraft1720 (Jul 31, 2012)

High Tide boats might be what you're after but you'd have to overpower a 14' to get that kind of speed with a 50. 15ft Whaler is a fast little hull also but not really a poling skiff. Good luck.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

I believe it can be done.

Every month Yamaha sends out a bunch of their "magazines"/"tech bulletins" to all of their techs.
At the back they always have some kinda story or news about something going on with them.

In an article about a year ago read about some kind of boat race up in alaska.
It was like a 100 mile race, maybe 500 i dont remember, but it was a long long distance.
The rules of the race were:
Boats must be 16 ft long
No more than 50 hp max, no modifications except prop (chopper props)
The boat must weigh 400lbs
There must be one driver and one passenger
They also carried a firearm (bears)
Food , water and a tent

These boats maintained a 50 mph AVERAGE speed, now if you know anything about racing, the average speed is never the top speed.

They only showed a zoomed out helicopter shot of the boats but it looked like a 16ft gheenoe with a 50hp yamaha 2 stroke.


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

Lets assume a reasonable slip of 10%, you would need to turn at least a 21P prop to get 45 MPH with a 2.4:1 gearbox at 6000RPM. This just approximately.

Closer to 1:1 gear box, higher than 6000 RPM, or less slip you might do it with a 19P.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

I'd look for a used Yamaha Superjet. They come stock with ~50hp and you can find a used one for 2k. With 2k in engine mods. you could probably get 60MPH.


----------



## CapnK (Jul 6, 2011)

> he has a carolina skiff


Ah, OK. My brother has a CS J16, pushed by a 25hp Merc 2smoke, and he runs 28mph at WOT, IIRC. So with a 50hp motor I could see that boat edging into the 40's, but it would be "interesting"  to say the least, and not very comfortable at all in any sort of chop. Bearable, perhaps, if you are sitting in the back of the boat.


----------



## BRunner346 (Dec 28, 2010)

dont see it happening. I may be wrong, but i doubt it. poontoon had one with a 60 and didnt see 43... ever!


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> CS J16, pushed by a 25hp Merc 2smoke, and he runs 28mph at WOT, IIRC. So with a 50hp motor I could see that boat edging into the 40's


Old outboard horsepower rule: Double the horsepower, increase speed by a quarter.
So if a 25 gets 28 mph, add 7 or 8 mph for a total of 35-36 mph.

:-?


----------



## CapnK (Jul 6, 2011)

Brett - I may well be wrong in what I was thinking - it were just a guess... 

Another data point: my Whaler 13 w/a Yam 40 2smk would run *almost* 40mph - I GPS'ed it at 37.8 one calm day, and had a lil bit more throttle left.

I've heard that the guy I sold it to took the Yammy off because it scared him.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

had a Merc 25 2 stroke tiller on my old J16 and it hit 33 wot in dead glass calm water w/ no wind. Setup was very light, too, so that helped. 13p prop.


----------



## Kane_Thorp (Jun 14, 2012)

I have some ideas of why I'm getting such good speeds. 1st. I always travel light, no anchor or anything. Just rods and tackle. Also the bottom of my boat is waxed so that may also help. Also it used to go about 3-4 mph slower with the planing fin. These are my assumptions.


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm guessing you are trying to bare bones it, but please take all safety gear and then some. An anchor is safety gear. It's not just a means of keeping your boat from floating away. Many a boat and crew have been saved because an anchor was set and set correctly. An anchor has kept me off of the rocks before. Leaving safety gear on the dock just to squeeze out an extra MPH or two is not worth it. Even if you are willing to risk your own neck, how would you feel if someone else on your boat or someone responding to your emergency came to harm or worse because of it?


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

I don't carry an anchor with me in my smaller boats.


----------



## CapnK (Jul 6, 2011)

> I don't carry an anchor with me in my smaller boats.


WalMart _(and I imagine other places like Overton's)_ have a folding PWC anchor that works pretty good for 'noe's/RiverHawks, kayaks, and I imagine other micromicrocraft.

It is basically a grapnel w/folding tines that can be locked open or closed, comes in a padded bag that is less than 4" diameter and  about 12" long, weighs sub-5#'s, has maybe 25' of poly braid as a rode with a small float on the end and a stainless 'biner-type clip.

Small enough to be inconsequential when stowed _(2 beer cans end to end are probably bigger)_, but might come in *really* handy in some situations - certainly better than nothing.

IIRC, the one I bought at WalMart was $35. The only watercraft I go anchorless in are my surfboards and windsurfers.  ;D

Edit: found it on Amazon for $28, see link:
http://tinyurl.com/btkjvl6

According to reviews, it won't hold up for long in salt, unless I would guess you rinse/treat it after use. Mine is about a year old, been used in salt and brine - I'll have to give it a good looking over...


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

> I don't carry an anchor with me in my smaller boats.


All I can say is mine has kept me off of the jetty in Sebastian Inlet before.  I had a temporary fuel issue and if I did not have my anchor ready or had farted around I'm not sure I'd be here.  Probably just a slug of air in the fuel line.  The out going tide there creates 10'+ standing waves regularly.  If I had managed to avoid the jetty I would have been in the middle of those either sideways or transom first in a 14' boat.  If I had not avoided the jetty I'd have been in them without a boat (though I always wore a life vest when in the inlet proper).  They pull bodies out of that inlet every year because of that kind of thing.  I've _needed_ an anchor a couple of other times but that was probably the worst and most dangerous.


----------



## BigSkyDave (Oct 18, 2011)

Cowaskane what do YOU weigh?


----------



## Kane_Thorp (Jun 14, 2012)

110.


----------



## dingdangdoo (Apr 30, 2012)

So took my skiff out today, no wind glass calm conditions. Super light load. No anchor, no trolling motor, no life jackets(weigh's too much), no tackle box, no cooler. Just me, 1 fishing pole and 1 DOA shrimp to save weight. With my 16 super skiff and 70HP Yammie 2 stroke I went about 80MPH today. According to coosawkane's calculations his 50 Yammie get's 43 MPH with super light load, so i calculated that with 20 more HP from my 70 Yammie,so i came out with 80MPH, sounds right, right?


----------



## GTSRGTSR (Nov 10, 2009)

I have a j14 with a merc 4S 25. I run heavy in that I have a heavy engine, jackplate, group 29 battery in the bow(and a nice strong anchor).

Some one needs to gps and video a 43 mph run, is all I can say.


----------



## Kane_Thorp (Jun 14, 2012)

> So took my skiff out today, no wind glass calm conditions. Super light load. No anchor, no trolling motor, no life jackets(weigh's too much), no tackle box, no cooler. Just me, 1 fishing pole and 1 DOA shrimp to save weight. With my 16 super skiff and 70HP Yammie 2 stroke I went about 80MPH today. According to coosawkane's calculations his 50 Yammie get's 43 MPH with super light load, so i calculated that with 20 more HP from  my 70 Yammie,so i came out with 80MPH, sounds right, right?


Actually, according to coosawkanes calculations you sold your boat for 9500 a few weeks ago. So how would you be getting 80 mph out of it? Hmmm. I know. YOUR NOT. ;DI'll have my friend make a video of us with a full load tomorrow when we fish. Oh and btw. It was glass calm conditions nowhere today.


----------



## kyleh04 (Aug 7, 2012)

> > So took my skiff out today, no wind glass calm conditions. Super light load. No anchor, no trolling motor, no life jackets(weigh's too much), no tackle box, no cooler. Just me, 1 fishing pole and 1 DOA shrimp to save weight. With my 16 super skiff and 70HP Yammie 2 stroke I went about 80MPH today. According to coosawkane's calculations his 50 Yammie get's 43 MPH with super light load, so i calculated that with 20 more HP from  my 70 Yammie,so i came out with 80MPH, sounds right, right?
> 
> 
> Actually, according to coosawkanes calculations you sold your boat for 9500 a few weeks ago. So how would you be getting 80 mph out of it? Hmmm. I know. YOUR NOT.  ;DI'll have my friend make a video of us with a full load tomorrow when we fish. Oh and btw. It was glass calm conditions nowhere today.


That my friend, is called sarcasm...


----------



## dingdangdoo (Apr 30, 2012)

well yes my boat is sold but it is still in my posession because the buyer and I have an agreement that i can't deliver the boat to him in s. fl until mid sept, so according to my calculations you assumed wrong again my friend and it was glass calm today inside the creeks. Yes I did get 80 mph, if your 50 is getting 43 why can't i get 80?? How about we meet and we'll put our boats at WOT and see if you blow by me, how's that sound? I want to see this in person since we live in the same town, put your foot where you mouth is my friend.


----------



## Kane_Thorp (Jun 14, 2012)

That sounds great! Seeya tomorrow in the broad. Around 1 ish or so?


----------



## dingdangdoo (Apr 30, 2012)

heck yeah, pm me... I can't wait for this. Broad river boat ramp sounds good to you? Let me know kid, if your right then i'll eat my words.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

does this mean only one of you is coming back ?? [smiley=1-crazy-eyes.gif]


----------



## mhinkle90 (Feb 24, 2011)

lmfaooooooooooooo


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> That sounds great! Seeya tomorrow in the broad. Around 1 ish or so?


 Can I come to? I guarantee I will be out in front from the time you say go  , heck I will give you a 3 boat head start and will pass you before you hit 30mph. Of course I will be in my STV which with the current set up runs about 109mph. 

Sorry had to give you 2 some S--t, just messing with yall but let us all know how it turns out.


----------



## dingdangdoo (Apr 30, 2012)

well i really was looking forward to this but the kid didn't show. Wasted an hour waiting for the kid at the boat ramp, at least I caught some 40" hammerhead shark while i waited for the kid. Gave my drag a good work out BUT i'll guess well just have to believe the 43MPH thing from him, yeah right! Well to give it to the kid it was blowing pretty good causing surface chop, which means he wouldn't come near his 43MPH claimed speed. So he backed out and i didn't know it maybe next time i'll eat my words.


----------



## Kane_Thorp (Jun 14, 2012)

Sorry man, tried to send u a pm sayin we were puting in at sands. It was even rough in Beaufort river. And today we hit 38 today loaded with tackle rods and a buddy.


----------



## dingdangdoo (Apr 30, 2012)

good to go kid, well i still need to witness this first hand or we can do a side by side comparison. Because i never even been 38MPH with my yammie 70HP motor solo.


----------



## Kane_Thorp (Jun 14, 2012)

Ok let's get in touch next calm weekend. We can also make a fishing trip out of it.


----------



## texasislandboy (Jul 25, 2011)

wow.. I have a 13' flatsmaster and its rated for a 25hp I just threw on a 40 yamaha and I bet it still runs about 30mph tops and thats with a 4 blade heavy cup 11''1/4''x13'' prop.


----------



## cturner149 (Jul 3, 2012)

This thread rules. ;D


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

> Ok let's get in touch next calm weekend. We can also make a fishing trip out of it.


calm right now! why dont you girls throw down tonight and get this over with..
-I'll sell popcorn and sodas and throw in a cpr class to boot 
-coosa , i;ll drive you to school after you wax this guy...


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> wow.. I have a 13' flatsmaster and its rated for a 25hp I just threw on a 40 yamaha and I bet it still runs about 30mph tops and thats with a 4 blade heavy cup 11''1/4''x13'' prop.


Not sure what a Flatsmaster is, but my 14' Stumpknocker with a 25hp Mercury will run 31mph on gps all day long with just me, fishin gear, and full tank of fuel.


----------



## texasislandboy (Jul 25, 2011)

> > wow.. I have a 13' flatsmaster and its rated for a 25hp I just threw on a 40 yamaha and I bet it still runs about 30mph tops and thats with a 4 blade heavy cup 11''1/4''x13'' prop.
> 
> 
> Not sure what a Flatsmaster is, but my 14' Stumpknocker with a 25hp Mercury will run 31mph on gps all day long with just me, fishin gear, and full tank of fuel.


can it do it in 3" of water and get up on plane in 6''? ;D


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> > > wow.. I have a 13' flatsmaster and its rated for a 25hp I just threw on a 40 yamaha and I bet it still runs about 30mph tops and thats with a 4 blade heavy cup 11''1/4''x13'' prop.
> >
> >
> > Not sure what a Flatsmaster is, but my 14' Stumpknocker with a 25hp Mercury will run 31mph on gps all day long with just me, fishin gear, and full tank of fuel.
> ...


It will float in 3"-4" not run, yeah it will get up on plane in 6" when its soft mud ;D I just gig out of the boat.


----------



## texasislandboy (Jul 25, 2011)

> > > > wow.. I have a 13' flatsmaster and its rated for a 25hp I just threw on a 40 yamaha and I bet it still runs about 30mph tops and thats with a 4 blade heavy cup 11''1/4''x13'' prop.
> > >
> > >
> > > Not sure what a Flatsmaster is, but my 14' Stumpknocker with a 25hp Mercury will run 31mph on gps all day long with just me, fishin gear, and full tank of fuel.
> ...



mud is key. you can beat up a prop pretty quick in sand. 










the motor is set at a inch low I think I can get it alittle higher.

I should add that the red tank isnt mounted the real tank is under the center console along with the battery. It looks alittle trashy with all the junk on the deck


----------



## dingdangdoo (Apr 30, 2012)

this thread is fun!! coosaw, i challenge you to a dual. boat dual that is.


----------



## mhinkle90 (Feb 24, 2011)

i look forward to notifications on this one! sick skiff btw Tex.


----------



## texasislandboy (Jul 25, 2011)

> i look forward to notifications on this one! sick skiff btw Tex.


Thanks! I just got it rigged out last week. Boat is a 2011 13' flatsmaster and from what I'm told its the last one made. Motor is a yamaha c40 1995 with 75 hours it looks newer than my 2004 90hp.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

> good to go kid, well i still need to witness this first hand or we can do a side by side comparison. Because i never even been 38MPH with my yammie 70HP motor solo.


Thats just cus your boats slow


----------



## CapnK (Jul 6, 2011)

Hobie Power Skiff can go 46mph with a 40hp motor in 4' chop getting 8.73mpg using water instead of gas.

In reverse. While towing slalom skiers. Uphill, both ways!

I will get video soon...


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Lowcountry you are wrong. When I was filming you my abacus showed 48mph not 46 AND you forgot to mention your anchor was in the boat at the time, adding weight.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

anchor was out........... [smiley=1-whoops1.gif]


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

E1 quit giving this kid a hard time we were all 13 once. I'm glad to see he is into boats, then other things. 

Coosawkane, post up a video of you running your boat and E1 will have to eat there words who doubted you. If you can't load them pm me and you can text me the video and I will post it up for you.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

> E1 quit giving this kid a hard time we were all 13 once. I'm glad to see he is into boats, then other things.
> 
> Coosawkane, post up a video of you running your boat and E1 will have to eat there words who doubted you. If you can't load them pm me and you can text me the video and I will post it up for you.


x2 I'm with the kid on this one...
-who's E1 :-?


----------



## Kane_Thorp (Jun 14, 2012)

> E1 quit giving this kid a hard time we were all 13 once. I'm glad to see he is into boats, then other things.
> 
> Coosawkane, post up a video of you running your boat and E1 will have to eat there words who doubted you. If you can't load them pm me and you can text me the video and I will post it up for you.


. Thank you soooooooooo much! You have no clue how good this makes me feel that at least two people believe me. Thanks and I will make a video next time I'm out fishing.


----------



## Kane_Thorp (Jun 14, 2012)

> > Ok let's get in touch next calm weekend. We can also make a fishing trip out of it.
> 
> 
> calm right now! why dont you girls throw down tonight and get this over with..
> ...


 lol. Thanks anytide!


----------



## dingdangdoo (Apr 30, 2012)

Kid you know i'm just busting your balls, right?? It's all fun and games but i do hear good things about you from the Beaufort Boat and Dock guys, they say you got some good fishing holes that you wanted to show me.


----------



## CapnK (Jul 6, 2011)

Yeah, coosa - we're just having fun with it - ain't nuthin' personal, bud! 

But you do realize now that if you don't show those numbers in a video, y'ain't never gonna live it down...  ;D

And ya' gotta do it going in *2* directions, Brett-style average, or it won't count.


----------



## Kane_Thorp (Jun 14, 2012)

> Kid you know i'm just busting your balls, right?? It's all fun and games but i do hear good things about you from the Beaufort Boat and Dock guys, they say you got some good fishing holes that you wanted to show me.


Yeah man iknow, I can't believe you go to bb&d and I didn't see you. I'm in their almost every day. Well before school started. :'(


----------



## dingdangdoo (Apr 30, 2012)

well keep you ass in school and go to college and get a good job so one day you can buy a top of the line Mavericks or Hell's Bay and make fun of us poor folks!


----------



## ronnielay (Aug 1, 2012)

> well keep you ass in school and go to college and get a good job so one day you can buy a top of the line Mavericks or Hell's Bay and make fun of us poor folks!


I went to College and still can't afford a HB! Maybe I did something wrong in College...... :-?


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

> > well keep you ass in school and go to college and get a good job so one day you can buy a top of the line Mavericks or Hell's Bay and make fun of us poor folks!
> 
> 
> I went to College and still can't afford a HB!  Maybe I did something wrong in College...... :-?


-you left.........


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

> > > Ok let's get in touch next calm weekend. We can also make a fishing trip out of it.
> >
> >
> > calm right now! why dont you girls throw down tonight and get this over with..
> ...


-sorry about that -i was hopped up on redfish tacos and zima's  at the time....


----------



## ronnielay (Aug 1, 2012)

> > > well keep you ass in school and go to college and get a good job so one day you can buy a top of the line Mavericks or Hell's Bay and make fun of us poor folks!
> >
> >
> > I went to College and still can't afford a HB!  Maybe I did something wrong in College...... :-?
> ...



I finished with a Bachelors in MIS, little did I know that would turn into Slavery.......lol


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

yup yup its tough, good thing im sexy.........they throw $ at me.


----------



## ronnielay (Aug 1, 2012)

I think I stepped in something.....lol


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

watch where you walkin'...


----------



## ronnielay (Aug 1, 2012)

Smells like red tide..... :-X


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

> > > > Ok let's get in touch next calm weekend. We can also make a fishing trip out of it.
> > >
> > >
> > > calm right now! why dont you girls throw down tonight and get this over with..
> ...


Zima?
Im starting to worry about you tide


----------



## dingdangdoo (Apr 30, 2012)

zima is good, it's like a spike sprite and you MUST drink it with a straw!


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

yup i'm outa control , need some redfish time.....
zima's nasty  
-no you didnt say straw [smiley=belowbelt.gif]


----------

